# Warm Weather Help



## BYJR1434 (Apr 30, 2013)

i have a doe due 2moro or thursday, and its gonna be 80 for about a week straight, should i be worried about the kits? we have a regular breeze, but itll be warm, i have water bottles and stuff for all the others, and this doe, but the kits im not sure. not so much nesting material?
if you have master level experience on this plz cmmt.


thanks


----------



## secuono (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd be more worried about mom getting heat stroke from the stress of it all than the kits over heating.
Just remove the extra fur after she has them and give mom a frozen water bottle.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Apr 30, 2013)

ya ive got the bottles ready to go, and they did ok last summer when got to 90 for a couple weeks, just havent had a litter in warm weather so wanted to make sure i wasnt missing anything. thanks


----------



## DianeS (May 1, 2013)

Do not reduce the amount of nesting material! You'll soon see the kits "swimming" in the nest - they go down when they're seeking warmth and up when they want to be cooler. They won't have a problem with the nesting material - at all. But if you reduce it and it drops a couple degrees the kits could easily die.


----------



## BYJR1434 (May 1, 2013)

gotcha
she just had one a half hour ago, only 1!? hoping more will come soon, pretty sure the lil guy wouldnt make it on his own.


----------

